# DirecTV Caribbean



## ckg1999 (Jan 9, 2006)

All,

I tried searching for my questions, but came to no avail.

I currently reside in CONUS and have a slimline, HR24, etc...

I am moving to St. Kitts and would LOVE to have NFL Sunday Ticket. I know DirecTV has a Caribbean plan, which would include a new dish, etc. Their site seems to be a bit vague about whether or not I can use my existing HR22, 24, etc. (Trying to save money since I will only be down there two years max). 
"Therefore a box from the USA may not work in the Caribbean region."

Also, what dish will they be installing? 

I hope that with this, DirecTV can at least suspend my US service and save some money. 

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From here: http://www.directvcaribbean.com/products/receivers/index
It seems your current hardware will work and there isn't much HD available [6 channels]. Not sure of the dish [or dishes], but this may simply be the 101/95 world direct.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you with your question. Didn't even know they had DIRECTV in the Caribbean. May have to move there, since you pay $28 for the package and can get NFL ST for $100, w/o having to haggle [link].


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

ckg1999 said:


> All,
> 
> I tried searching for my questions, but came to no avail.
> 
> ...


If I was living on St Kits, DTV or watching TV would be the last thing I would be doing. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Try the movers connection and see what they tell you


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

DirecTV (USA) and DirecTV (Latin America) of which DirecTV Carribbean is a sub-unit are two different companies. DirecTV Group, which owns DirecTV USA only owns 50% of DirecTV Latin America. You are not going to get some "mover's connection" type service. Your best bet would be to suspend your US service and establish a new account there. However, if you look at the website, St. Kitts is not one of the countries they even list as a place they do business, although it cannot hurt to ask.


----------



## mechanicman (Sep 8, 2007)

direct tv is too weak a signal in caribbean. directv latin is strong.. but mostly spanish and different programming completely. 

dishnetwork is strong enough in caribbean. puerto rico does dish for sure..thats why signal is good.


----------



## ckg1999 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the responses. 

I know that there are sports bars that have NFL Sunday Ticket. Has to be DirecTV, right? May end up with keeping my DTV in the states and use a slingbox.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ckg1999 said:


> Thanks all for the responses.
> 
> I know that there are sports bars that have NFL Sunday Ticket. Has to be DirecTV, right? May end up with keeping my DTV in the states and use a slingbox.


If you look through the link I posted, you can get the Sunday Ticket [in SD] without issues, all over down there.
Here's what the footprint seems to be for 95W:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

VOS you never cease to amaze me with your attachments. Sometimes I think you are a living, breathing EE textbook based on some of the stuff you post.  Now you have a coverage map. Do you make these as needed or do you have a source somewhere?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Do you make these as needed or do you have a source somewhere?


Yeah, my very own "google" :lol:
"95w satellite footprint" worked


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Huh, I didn't know such stuff existed... :lol:


----------



## ckg1999 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! I guess I had no idea 95w was the satellite used by DTV to push the channels down there. Guess I need to get used to the fact that I will have a nice, large, 1m dish instead of the "smaller" slimline.

Too bad Sunday Ticket is in SD :-(.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ckg1999 said:


> Thanks guys! I guess I had no idea 95w was the satellite used by DTV to push the channels down there. Guess I need to get used to the fact that I will have a nice, large, 1m dish instead of the "smaller" slimline.
> 
> Too bad Sunday Ticket is in SD :-(.


Not sure, but the dish I posted also has the LNB for the 101 SAT and with the larger reflector [dish] seems to have enough gain to still pickup 101 down there. This seems to explain the programing offered on the website. SD off 101 and 6 Latin HD off 95. It also looks like this package can be used with a US account.


----------



## Caribtech (Oct 26, 2010)

ckg1999 said:


> all,
> 
> i tried searching for my questions, but came to no avail.
> 
> ...


hi, did you resolve this issue yet?


----------



## ckg1999 (Jan 9, 2006)

I did. Just wound up getting cable and using a friend's slingbox to watch the games. Works perfectly.

Thanks to all for the help!


----------

